# Controling volume with cable remote



## pjm (Apr 11, 2008)

I'm not sure if anyone can help me with this problem, but here goes. I recently purchased my first hdtv and a speaker system with it. The speaker system is more like a pc speaker system with a volume control. When I originally hooked up the tv I was using the component cables and I was able to control the volume with my cablevision remote. Now that I've switched to the hdmi cable I have lost the feature to control the volume through the cable box. I have to use the volume control on the speakers. any ideas what I might need to do to solve this problem? It's a cablevision box and like I said when I used the component cable it worked fine with the hdmi the sound can't be controled.

any help or advice would be great.

If you need any additional info let me know as well.


----------



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

in the TV's menu, go to the audio section and set the TV speakers to be off.


----------



## pjm (Apr 11, 2008)

I already have them turned off. The weird thing is when I setup the cable remote to control the volume it shows the volume bar on the tv going up and down, but it doesn't affect the volume. Thanks for your idea and I will double check it as well.


----------



## MorrissMediaSys (Mar 23, 2009)

You should be able to use both sets of cables. Try running the audio out of the cable box into your speakers via RCA. If the cable remote is only controlling the TV volume that may be an issue with the set up of the cable remote. Also depending on weather or not the HDMI cable you are using supports audio, or the cable box HDMI out supports audio, may be another issue to look at. If your cable service does not offer 1080p HD programs or movies, then the HDMI cable is not neccessary anyway.


----------

